# Halo Vs Sylvania



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a job coming up to swap out (4) BR40's with new LED. 

I'm wondering if I should go with Halo and the complete trim/ lamp kit set up, or go with the Sylvania CF19EL/ BR40/ DIM dimmable LED. 

Price is whatever it all comes to plus a 20' high ceiling. 

This is for my friend who pays for our $5k dollar private seat licenses..


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

The halo trim/lamps don't look all that nice.

And they don't dim? or do they I don't know.

If its LED you gotta have a dimmer

I like the sylvania lamps, they dim very nicely.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> The halo trim/lamps don't look all that nice.
> 
> And they don't dim? or do they I don't know.
> 
> ...


That's where I'm headed with the Sylvania dimmable replacement bulbs. Nice stuff!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Sylvania CF19EL/ BR40/ DIM dimmable LED.


The only one I can find of that is a Compact Florescent where do you see that in an LED?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Edrick said:


> The only one I can find of that is a Compact Florescent where do you see that in an LED?


Sylvania ultra led par30ln

3000k indoor/outdoor

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

EcoSmart brand from the HomeDepot(Made by CREE) 
http://www.creeledrevolution.com/blog/tag/ecosmart/

Or the same thing under CREE brand sold as CR6 available through distribution channels. 
I think for the BR40 replacement, they're the most respected performance wise. 

They're about 55lm/W out the bottom, which should be about comparable with reflector type CFL. 
These lamps include the trim kit.

Dimmable screw-in CFLs are not satisfactory in dimming performance. The CREE LED should very well, but you need to remember that it stays the same color throughout the whole range. This means not turning redder as its dimmed. 

Some generic stuff from Lowe's didn't dim that well. Philips A19 replacement LED dimmed exceptionally. I would expect CREE to dim well as well. 
http://www.creeledlighting.com/Libraries/Recommended_Dimmers/Recommended_Dimmers_for_CR6.sflb.ashx


----------



## ericaminto (Feb 5, 2011)

Are those Sylvania dimmable really worthy enough????

halogen bulbs


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The Cree CR6 is a great looking LED light for a very fair price. I would recommend it over the Halo and the Sylvania.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> The Cree CR6 is a great looking LED light for a very fair price. I would recommend it over the Halo and the Sylvania.


Well that is an all in one lamp including the trim

But if the can is not rated for that trim your screwed

I bet the only cans rated for those trims are also only sold at HD- Comerical electric.. biggest POS on the market.

The sylvania's are rated to last longer(50,000 hours vrs 32,000) and can be dimmed. I did't see anything about dimming on that link

I say no thanks to HD crap


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> EcoSmart brand from the HomeDepot(Made by CREE)
> http://www.creeledrevolution.com/blog/tag/ecosmart/


:thumbsup:

I have 3 different ones in my shop, the one from HD is by far the best, because it's damp location listed. The others from supply houses are not. All 3 dim the same amount, and evenly, but not all the way down. I think they go down to 10% or 20%.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> I bet the only cans rated for those trims are also only sold at HD- Comerical electric.. biggest POS on the market.
> 
> I say no thanks to HD crap


Here's the installation instructions from CREE's official YouTube page. 




Yes its dimmable. Watch the video and you'll see.

EcoSmart is Home Depot's private brand. CREE is the OEM for the current version of EcoSmart LED, which is $40 or $50 each. The fact that they manufacture it for the Home Depot was discussed on CREE's Facebook page. See attached. If for whatever reason you want to avoid the Home Depot, you can always just get the CREE branded CR6 from another vendor. 

It looks like CREE partnered with the Home Depot as a way to reach out to the public while Home Depot took their products in to polish up the EcoSmart brand. So if you come across a supply house with purchasing volume larger than what Home Depot is having them make in EcoSmart packaging who can offer a better pricing, then go for it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> Here's the installation instructions from CREE's official YouTube page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you buy sylvania you spend 5 dollars more for 18,000 more hours of usage,that can be used outdoors and you can keep your original trim and don't have to use that ugly thing,or "preparing the housing" With sylvania you just unscrew the old lamp and screw in the new.

No matter how much smoke they blow up your ass on thier website it still is cheaply made just for home depot, Its not about buying power its about inferior products like Ryobi,commerical electic and carlon blue boxes..


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Well that is an all in one lamp including the trim
> 
> But if the can is not rated for that trim your screwed
> 
> ...


You are confusing the CR6 with the Ecosmart lamp. The Ecosmart is basically a CR6 with a smaller heat sink and less expensive driver. It is Cree designed and manufactured, though, and utilizes Cree LED technology.

The Cree CR6 *is* rated 50,000 hrs. 

They are 12 different housing manufacturers on their housing compatibility list, including Halo, Juno, Seagull, and Progress. 

They *are* listed "damp location."

They *are* dimmable.

Talk **** about HD all you want, but Cree is the vanguard of LED technology. When Phillips and Sylvania got into the LED lamp business, they did it by paying patent royalties to Cree, and poaching Cree engineers.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> You are confusing the CR6 with the Ecosmart lamp. The Ecosmart is basically a CR6 with a smaller heat sink and less expensive driver. It is Cree designed and manufactured, though, and utilizes Cree LED technology.


They are the same thing. CREE says they make it for them, the whole thing. The EcoSmart one says CREE CR6 on it and an extra sticker that adds "EcoSmart" touch. 



> They *are* dimmable.


Indeed and they very deeply, although on some dimmers, they may extinguish near the low-end, but they don't struggle the way dimmable integral-ballast CFLs do on starting. 



> Talk **** about HD


Like it or not, getting distribution status at The Home Depot is a prestigious thing in getting the general public to try it out.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait, Ryobi isn't the bomb?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> The only one I can find of that is a Compact Florescent where do you see that in an LED?


They have it listed on their site but Cooper couldn't get it for me so I went with the PAR30 replacement instead. They also couldn't get me the LED dimmer with remote. WTF? :no:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> Wait, Ryobi isn't the bomb?


Are every model of Mazda, Ford, Lincoln, Mercury and Volvo identical?


----------



## ericaminto (Feb 5, 2011)

I still prefer to use LED bulb over fluorescent.


par 20 led light bulb


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Cree LR6 are awesome I suggest them just because I am familiar with them. The HD type is cheaper than the SH (just like lurton for example) because the are a lesser quality an rated less hours and smaller in depth. I haven't used the HD ones I get the pricier one at local supply houses. Also remember if they are going in a retro can white paintable caulk is your friend as the trim lip is totally flat. :thumbup:


----------

